# Valbazen Questions.



## Twilite (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone here use Valbazen? I was told that you shouldn't use it on nursing does and kids under 6 months. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I am not sure because I don't use it but I think Valbazen is the same as safeguard wormer & safeguard only takes care of tapeworm's so if you have liver flukes, etc. it won't work.

Ivermectin I know your not supposed to give to young kid's but pregnant & nursing doe's can have that. It should tell you about the age's & nursing, etc. on the bottle of the valbazen.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

valbazen is used to treat liver flukes and lungworms.
it is not approved for dairy animals. can be used on kids at weaning time  
should not be used on pregnant animals because it contains a flukacide and can cause abortion.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks susanne, I'm glad I started out by saying I really don't know since I don't use the stuff.

What is it that I'm thinking of that is about the same as safeguard?


----------



## Twilite (Apr 26, 2008)

So I shouldn't use it on my Nubian doe? And the kids are only 2-3 months old. And none of my animals are pregnant. I'll have to talk more with my vet tomorrow apparently.


----------



## Twilite (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh and thank you so much for the information! I appreciate it.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Twilite there is nothing in Valbazen you want to use on your herd. You dn't want to use any wormers, not even herbal ones when does are early bred, but past implantion, 7 to 11 days, there is little that can abort the pregnancy. Now cause defects (ivermectin) that will cause kids to slip, yes. To make the lining of the uterus slip (wormwood found in most premade herbal wormers) yes.

But your worming problems are like mine, HC, rarely anything this time of year in any numbers but HC. Cydectin is your wormer of choice, not Valbazen. Which is an excellent kid wormer, and also because of it's milk withdrawal a better wormer than Ivermectin Plus for liverflukes, which if you have snails on your property you likely have liverflukes.

I am using Zemectrin Gold on my kids this year, for their wormer (mostly because I haven't used Ivermectin products in awhile during this time of year, and the other ingredient is working well on tapes in my kids...1cc per 50 pounds, it's super easy to give also. Fecals have been excellent.

So instead of asking your vet to just guess for you, take a fecal in, see what worm eggs he can identify for you, then worm with something you know kills those eggs you have. Vicki


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Ivomectin should never be used in goats.
Valbazen should never be used in any animal you plan to milk.
Cydectin has a 56 day milk wthdrawal .


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> Ivomectin should never be used in goats.
> Valbazen should never be used in any animal you plan to milk.
> Cydectin has a 56 day milk wthdrawal .


why should ivermectin not be used on goats? or valbazen?
but cydectin can be used even tho it is not approved for dairy animals either??? this wormer is deposited in the body fat, would only use it if i really have to. 
your statement doesn't make sense to me.

and yes, yes, yes, fecal check is the only answer in search for the right antelmintic.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

steff bugielski said:


> Ivomectin should never be used in goats.
> Valbazen should never be used in any animal you plan to milk.
> Cydectin has a 56 day milk wthdrawal .



why do you figure ivermectin should never be used in goats? it is even used in people.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Steff is it not true you have lost goats to parasites less than 2 years ago on my forum? Did you not use one of the above wormers, to save the rest of your does, you are now telling others to not use? Being as far north as you are you have found a good combo of cleanliness, worming when you needed to, to build immuntiy in your goats to likely not much more than winter condition eating worms with your herbal wormers. And now you are telling folks not to use the very same wormers you did?

I don't see how that is good or fair information.

It does take as much research to use herbal wormers as it does chemical ones.

And your milk withdrawal times are approximations and certainly aren't testings done on goats at the dosages and routes we use, then testing of milk to find real milk withdrawal. If they are could you please forward to all of us the testing information so we can read the tests, how they were done and who ran the tests for ourselves?

You can quickly tell if a test is an approximation (guess) or real because it would read + or - a certain period of hours found in the milk, it would never read 56 days. Thanks Steff. Vicki


----------



## Twilite (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually I did take a fecal in and the vet said that I needed Valbazen. I just like to check with goat people to see if it's safe if I haven't used it before.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My info on valbezen comes from the label.
The info on Ivomectin also comes from the vet and the Dept of Agri. of NY.
I do not think cydectin is approved for goats either, I was just listing the recommended with holding time as per this link and my vet. 
If you are going to use a drug that is not labeled for a goat and you are planning to drink or sell the milk you should always wait the reccomended with holding as prescribed by your vet.
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf

Vicki i did have a goat who did not respond to the herbs. I did use a chemical wormer but I never did milk her again. She is now 13 and has a 2 month old kid. I will not milk her .


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/Goatmeds.pdf
This has additional info.


----------

